# The Christian in Complete Armour



## Barnpreacher (Feb 10, 2008)

Where's the best place to find this online?

Thanks.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 10, 2008)

joshua said:


> William Gurnall -- The Christian in Complete Armour
> 
> Gurnall is one of, if not my most favorite Puritan authors.



Thanks, Josh. That was quick, my man. I was pretty sure you were high on this work.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2008)

It's also one of many Christian classics that I have added to the links manager so you can just search the PB for them instead of the whole internet. See here for the same link.


----------

